# Suche Gästepass



## monty@illaya (17. Mai 2012)

Aloha,
ich bin noch unentschlossen was D3 angeht.
Und würde es nun gerne mal antesten war ja ne schöne zeit damals bei D2 aber was ich bisher gesehen habe ... ich weiss nicht ob mich das überzeugt da muss man doch erstmal probespielen 

Also wer einen Gästepass für mich hat... würd mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## monty@illaya (19. Mai 2012)

hab einen kann geschlossen werden


----------

